# Mass Pharmacy



## Kilvinsky

I'm just curious, does anyone know what is going on at Mass. College of Pharmacy? Do they still have an in-house Public Safety Department wherein the supervisory personnel are sworn? I just visited their website and its very vague, but vague in that it HINTS they're now security only. I'm just curious as all hell.

I really should stop by some day and ask, but parking is a bitch around there!


----------



## Sgt Jack

Yeah they're still around. They do seem to keep a fairly low profile. Their current Chief is a retired trooper pulls double duty heading up Emmanuel College as well. If you need parking and don't mind a quick walk your welcome to stop by WIT. We like visits from other agencies.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I used to be a very regular visitor to WIT back in the day. Since I'm not in the area anymore on any kind of regular basis, I don't visit like I used to. Some great people at WIT, especially that guy Campbell. That guy Pagan is a top notch guy also, shame he's not in the same position he WAS in, but times change I guess.

I did meet the new chief. I wasn't 100% sure he was in charge of MCP as well. I hope he keeps up the standards set by the chief who set up the department. Class act from what I could see. I hope all his work isn't scrapped.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Kilvinsky said:


> That guy Pagan is a top notch guy also, shame he's not in the same position he WAS in, but times change I guess.


 As far as Pagan goes, he saw the writing on the wall. KM really needed to go. The lug nuts were off the all the wheels so to speak and he didn't want to get caught up in that. Just recently we were talking about things and he's happy he doesn't have deal with all the stress that came with his old position anymore. Even since he's been gone a while I know KM landed on his feet and is doing well. Overall all the new bosses are decent. They don't micro manage which is a good thing. Most of us have been here a while and aside from maybe getting on a regular pd, no one's looking to leave for another school. I've met their Chief as well and I think MCPHS will be in good hands.


----------

